# [H] Azshara - Horde von Tirisfal sucht für WotLK



## Wilcomb (6. Oktober 2008)

Herzlich willkommen in unserer Personalabteilung!

Wir suchen Verstärkungen für das kommende Addon „Wrath of the Lich King“ um dort so schnell wie möglich im neuen Content wieder vorne mitzumischen. 

Wir sind eine der ältesten bestehenden Raidgilden Azsharas und von Anfang an dabei.
Als unsere eigene Motivation versuchen wir immer unter den ersten 3 Hordegilden Azsharas mitzumischen und das mit Erfolg.
Wir sind kein reines Raid- bzw. Zweckbündnis. Unsere Gilde ist durch einen "harten Kern" geprägt und wir sind darauf bedacht ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis untereinander Aufrecht zu erhalten um ein harmonisches Spielen sicher zu stellen.

Durch das bald kommende Addon und den damit verbundenen Itemwipe sind Equipmentrückstände egalisiert und ihr habt selbst als „Spätanfänger“ oder Neueinsteiger gute Chancen Teil von HvT zu werden!

Als künftiges Member solltest du drei grundlegende Eigenschaften mitbringen: 
-	Aktivität
-	Den Willen dich voll zu integrieren
-	Loyalität
Sollte das auf dich zutreffen würden wir uns sehr freuen dich in unseren Reihen begrüßen zu dürfen

Momentan suchen wir noch Verstärkung in allen (!!) Bereichen 

Insbesondere:
- Schamanen (Heal)

Edit: keine Krieger, keine Warlocks, keine Druiden mehr

Unsere Raidzeiten:
Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag 19-23 Uhr (bei Bedarf auch länger)
Sonntag (Zeit nach Absprache)

Kleiner Bewerbungsleitfaden

Wir erwarten eine ausführliche und ehrliche Bewerbung per PM im Forum ( www.hvt-gilde.de ) oder E-Mail ( bewerbung@hvt-gilde.de ) an die entsprechenden Klassenverantwortlichen. 

Diese sollte folgendes enthalten:

- Alter (18+) und ein wenig über euch

- kurze Ingame Bio. Wie lange spielt ihr, Welche Gilde/Server wart ihr, Welche Raiderfahrung? Welche Chars/Klassen/Skillungen habt ihr gespielt?

- Wie seid ihr auf uns aufmerksam geworden, warum wollt ihr euch bewerben    


Die Form eurer Bewerbung ist euch überlassen, bedenkt aber, dass wir aus eurer Bewerbung bereits erste Schlüsse ziehen ob ihr zu uns passt oder eher nicht. Ihr könnt auch ingame noch einmal nachfragen, wenn ihr euch bei etwas unsicher seid.


----------



## Wilcomb (7. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Wilcomb (8. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push


----------



## Wilcomb (9. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Wilcomb (10. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push


----------



## Wilcomb (11. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Wilcomb (13. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Wilcomb (14. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Wilcomb (16. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Wilcomb (17. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Wilcomb (20. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Wilcomb (21. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Wilcomb (22. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Wilcomb (23. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push


----------



## Wilcomb (27. Oktober 2008)

Wilcomb schrieb:


> /push



/push

Post 1 update


----------



## Wilcomb (28. Oktober 2008)

/push




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wilcomb (10. November 2008)

/push


----------

